
Yelp for Noise: Soundprint helps noise-averse diners find the quiet restaurants - jseliger
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/10/01/yelp-for-noise
======
jseliger
I'm sure many of you read "Why restaurants became so loud — and how to fight
back:" [https://www.vox.com/2018/4/18/17168504/restaurants-noise-
lev...](https://www.vox.com/2018/4/18/17168504/restaurants-noise-levels-loud-
decibels). It's a great piece, but I'd not thought about concrete ways of
finding consistently quieter restaurants and bars. The _New Yorker_ article
feels targeted straight at me.

